# Wedding ring advice!!!



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

So I have been trying to get out to Dubai to get my wedding ring made have had 2 swaps disallowed but hoping to get one on my roster for September!!

In the meantime I have found a ring in a jewellers here Goldsmiths, now I can't decide what to do it is the exact shape I want and looks lovely so can't decide whether to get this exact ring made in Dubai but with square cut diamonds to match my engagement ring or stick with this one as it is beautiful!!! I will save around £200 getting it made in Dubai and get slightly bigger diamonds but am just not sure what to do!!!! Have been recommended the jeweller to go to in Dubai as my friend got her engagement ring made there but I'm nervous I won't get to see it until its actually made!!!

I understand that the ring is a symbol of our marriage more than anything but also want to be 100% happy with it as I'm going to wear it the rest of my life!! 

Here is a pic of it with my engagement ring as you can see its the perfect shape!
View attachment 160225


View attachment 160233


This is the picture from the website!
View attachment 160241


Any advice welcome-sorry this is totally non maltese related just wanted advice!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a beautiful ring. But if it were me I would want the square cut diamonds. I think they would look much prettier with your engagement ring.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a cushion cut with round on the sides. My wedding ring matches the round ones around. So my stones don't match! Here is a picture . Had to crop because of the size limitations. They were sitting in a sunflower because of my theme. Either way, go with your heart, our opinions don't matter!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

sherry said:


> It's a beautiful ring. But if it were me I would want the square cut diamonds. I think they would look much prettier with your engagement ring.


That is what im thinking don't get me wrong its a beautiful ring and I will want it made exactly the same but with the square cut diamonds and a tiny bit bigger think im just worrying they wont do a good job!!!



mdbflorida said:


> I have a cushion cut with round on the sides. My wedding ring matches the round ones around. So my stones don't match! Here is a picture . Had to crop because of the size limitations. They were sitting in a sunflower because of my theme. Either way, go with your heart, our opinions don't matter!


Your rings are stunning and whilst your band doesn't match your engagement ring stone I think they both tie in nicely because the band matches the side stones! I literally cannot decide what to do!! Wish someone could make the decision for me!!! :w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have a picture of one with the square stones? One thing to consider is the wedding ring the stones are so small the shape really doesn't matter. Also, if you like sparkle small square stones will not have the sparkle like the round stones.  Depends on how much bling you want. My ring of course is not as big as that picture makes it look Haha.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Do you have a picture of one with the square stones? One thing to consider is the wedding ring the stones are so small the shape really doesn't matter. Also, if you like sparkle small square stones will not have the sparkle like the round stones.  Depends on how much bling you want. My ring of course is not as big as that picture makes it look Haha.


Here is a pic of one with the square stones I like but would put them into the shape of the other ring!! This is just to show the style of stone more than anything!!

View attachment 160265


I can't believe I'm being so indecisive it's very unlike me!! I don't want it to be too bling, the stones in the ring I have on in the pic are 0.15ct and I was thinking of getting it made in 0.25-0.30ct so not loads bigger!! My engagement ring has quite a thick band so don't want to overpower that!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually I think they are round stones but the setting which i think they call channel setting makes it looks square. The band probably would match your engagement ring better, but as I said, go with your heart. If you like it that is all that counts. Maybe go into a local store and try different ones with your engagement ring and then you will know. BTW, have fun with this and don't stress out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my 2 cents. I would just get the one from your local jeweler, it is safer and easier. I am a big fan of buying locally. As for the cut of the diamonds, I think that round stones are beautiful framing a square cut. I also think that round cuts give off more fire. I like fire.
Even so, there is something about diamonds that elicit an emotional response. If your heart flutters when you look at a ring, then it is the right one.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Actually I think they are round stones but the setting which i think they call channel setting makes it looks square. The band probably would match your engagement ring better, but as I said, go with your heart. If you like it that is all that counts. Maybe go into a local store and try different ones with your engagement ring and then you will know. BTW, have fun with this and don't stress out.


It is channel setting you might be right it might be round stones but in a setting which makes it look squarer!! 

I went into a shop and tried on loads in LA and fell in love with the channel setting with my engagement ring but cannot get away with a straight band as my engagement ring slightly dips out so it means theres a gap!!

Im not stressed about it just not sure what to do as im such a perfectionist!!!



Sylie said:


> Here's my 2 cents. I would just get the one from your local jeweler, it is safer and easier. I am a big fan of buying locally. As for the cut of the diamonds, I think that round stones are beautiful framing a square cut. I also think that round cuts give off more fire. I like fire.
> Even so, there is something about diamonds that elicit an emotional response. If your heart flutters when you look at a ring, then it is the right one.


Thanks so much I am a very passionate person and rarely indecisive and that's why im questioning it!!! I do really like the ring but not sure I LOVE it quite yet!! I do like to support local business esp in this day and age but don't feel too guilty if I return this one as its actually a large chain all across the UK not an independent jewellers!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I know this goes against common practice, but you don't HAVE to wear the same one forever. I personally don't get attached to objects easily, plus I like variety and change. I've already exchanged my ring once (at our first anniversary), and although I'd like to change it every year to 'renew' our marriage, that's not very economical. So I will just change it when I feel like it. So far no bad luck, but you guys will find out if that happens. 

Just saying even if you want the same ring for the rest of your life, maybe let go of that just for a few days so the decision seems less daunting. Go with what your heart tells you, and hey if you change your mind in 10 years, it's just a ring. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So many choices!! Pick the one you love the best ... You can always change your mind! Man, we have to pick out wedding bands soon... Hope we can choose!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I know this goes against common practice, but you don't HAVE to wear the same one forever. I personally don't get attached to objects easily, plus I like variety and change. I've already exchanged my ring once (at our first anniversary), and although I'd like to change it every year to 'renew' our marriage, that's not very economical. So I will just change it when I feel like it. So far no bad luck, but you guys will find out if that happens.
> 
> Just saying even if you want the same ring for the rest of your life, maybe let go of that just for a few days so the decision seems less daunting. Go with what your heart tells you, and hey if you change your mind in 10 years, it's just a ring.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aastha that totally makes sense I think if I don't get it made in Dubai then I will always wonder what if??? Plus how often does someone get a chance like this to have there ring designed how they want it!!

I like what you are saying maybe I am putting too much pressure on myself to decide on something which like you say seems quite daunting!! Fashion changes as do our styles etc!! Thanks for your response!!



CorkieYorkie said:


> So many choices!! Pick the one you love the best ... You can always change your mind! Man, we have to pick out wedding bands soon... Hope we can choose!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that's the problem there are just so many choices like my mum said there wasn't that much choice when she chose hers 35 years ago so can see why im struggling!! My fiancé chose easy he wanted the cheapest ring possible!!! Im such a perfectionist and have this niggling feeling that I might regret not getting it made!! Im sure you will find a stunning one Courtney :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that given you know you already love that one then stick with it. It is really lovely. 

I got a new engagement ring for my 30th anniversary as my first ring was stolen. I fell in love with my new one in Cartier, eek, was considering a smaller diamond due to the price, and looking around more, but hubby surprised me with this one, had the shop assistant package up all ready with a lovely Cartier scarf, said that we were just going in to look again LOL The sales assistant was in tears, soo nice.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> I think that given you know you already love that one then stick with it. It is really lovely.
> 
> I got a new engagement ring for my 30th anniversary as my first ring was stolen. I fell in love with my new one in Cartier, eek, was considering a smaller diamond due to the price, and looking around more, but hubby surprised me with this one, had the shop assistant package up all ready with a lovely Cartier scarf, said that we were just going in to look again LOL The sales assistant was in tears, soo nice.


Oh wow what a sweet husband that's such a lovely story!!!! :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Your other option is just use your engagement ring. You can always add the "wedding" ring later. Especially since you have a wide band -you don't need another ring. This way you can look until you find the one just right! If you are unsure, it means that it isn't the one. I must of looked at god knows how many but when I put the ONE on, I knew instantly.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Your other option is just use your engagement ring. You can always add the "wedding" ring later. Especially since you have a wide band -you don't need another ring. This way you can look until you find the one just right! If you are unsure, it means that it isn't the one. I must of looked at god knows how many but when I put the ONE on, I knew instantly.


I defo think I want a wedding ring as a symbol!! Im not normally an indecisive person so not sure why im having such difficulty coming to a decision!! 

I have a Dubai on the 1st September and literally cant decide what to do still!! I know it is more of a risk but its a risk that could and hopefully would pay off.

One minute I think il keep the one I have but then I cant stop thinking about getting one made in Dubai im driving myself insane!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

M daughter is in the same position... looking for wedding rings. Her engagement ring is oval and so many rings don't look good with it. She's going with a band that has small round stones that match the stones in the band of her ring.

I have a few wedding bands and I wear all of them interchangeably. My first ring, which was an engraved gold band, will always be special to me, but I actually almost never wear it. We just had our 30th wedding anniversary and we both got new wedding rings to celebrate. 









The rings in a diamond wedding band are usually pretty small, and I think round stones would look good with your ring. Did you look in the diamond district in NYC? They have pretty good prices and they will make you any ring you want. I know that you fly to NY sometimes, so maybe it would be more accessible for you than Dubai. 

And, as others have said, go with what you love. Since you'll be wearing it every day, you want to really love it.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> M daughter is in the same position... looking for wedding rings. Her engagement ring is oval and so many rings don't look good with it. She's going with a band that has small round stones that match the stones in the band of her ring.
> 
> I have a few wedding bands and I wear all of them interchangeably. My first ring, which was an engraved gold band, will always be special to me, but I actually almost never wear it. We just had our 30th wedding anniversary and we both got new wedding rings to celebrate.
> 
> ...


Its really difficult when you have a ring which is slightly different so I can imagine your daughter is having trouble too!!

I had thought about the diamond district in new york as I travel there a lot but we never get to stay in manhatten anymore only garden city and long island so its a bit of a travel to get in so thought maybe wasn't a good idea!!

The Dubai guy has just emailed me saying he cant promise to have it done in a day as they origionally said they could and I will struggle to go back so think I am going to go for the one I already have.He has said a few things that have made me feel uncertain and has gone back on a few things and I feel I have lost trust with him and don't want them to do a rush job on my ring!!

I have emailed a few places in the UK that make rings and am waiting to hear from them but the ring I have is lovely if none of that happens and like you say I can upgrade or have a lovely eternity ring in years to come!! Thanks Debbie :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

My original set stays locked up and I actually bought 2 epiphany diamonique sets from QVC that look amazing and I get complimented on all the time. Plus my original is gold and a famy heirloom that if something were to happen to I would just die. I live QVC too much. They do have great products.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok I love QVC and my original is yellow gold and I wanted the look of platinum. That makes better sense. I have two teenage daughters and I have gotten them both diamonique studs instead of real diamond earrings because they are so easy to loose. No one has ever been able to tell the difference. Of course they aren't huge but really cute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What is QVC?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cyndilou said:


> My original set stays locked up and I actually bought 2 epiphany diamonique sets from QVC that look amazing and I get complimented on all the time. Plus my original is gold and a famy heirloom that if something were to happen to I would just die. I live QVC too much. They do have great products.


Please explain what is diamonique & what is QVC?:brownbag:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Please explain what is diamonique & what is QVC?:brownbag:


Ha Ha. Good for you Sandi. QVC is a television sales site that has been around since before the internet. I think it stands for Quality Value Channel. Diamonique is a brand of jewelry that is very popular on QVC. They seem to specialize in very high end manufactured stones. I know because my aunt bought so much jewelry from them that they made her an honorary stock holder.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm addicted to QVC. It gets me in trouble. Lol. Jus go to QVC.com. You'll be amazed at all they have. Name brands. Great prices. I love it. A lot of things on easy pay where you can break the item up on payments. They have these breezier bras that are amazing and northern nights bedding. I swear northern nights sheets are awesome. We have had some for at least 9 yrs and they get better with every wash. I could go on and on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think I'd go with the Dubai deal if things are "changing." That's something special that you want to be happy with, not worried about. Once people start hedging on what they originally said, I worry.
I wear my wedding ring on my left hand and my engagement ring on my right hand so I don't have to worry about them matching. My DH and I have matching tri color gold spiraled rings that match and are both engraved. I can't imagine having another ring...for me it's not as much about the jewelry as the original vows made with that ring. But that's just me. I was totally heartbroken when the diamond fell out of my first ring - one prong loosened and I lost a gorgeous stone. :smcry: Luckily it was insured so I was able to get another diamond and I wanted a different setting (sapphires) because I knew it would never be the first ring. Okay, I'm a sentimental slob. :HistericalSmiley:
Go with your heart and yes the jewelry district here has some amazing jewelers and not that far from Long Island.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I don't think I'd go with the Dubai deal if things are "changing." That's something special that you want to be happy with, not worried about. Once people start hedging on what they originally said, I worry.
> I wear my wedding ring on my left hand and my engagement ring on my right hand so I don't have to worry about them matching. My DH and I have matching tri color gold spiraled rings that match and are both engraved. I can't imagine having another ring...for me it's not as much about the jewelry as the original vows made with that ring. But that's just me. I was totally heartbroken when the diamond fell out of my first ring - one prong loosened and I lost a gorgeous stone. :smcry: Luckily it was insured so I was able to get another diamond and I wanted a different setting (sapphires) because I knew it would never be the first ring. Okay, I'm a sentimental slob. :HistericalSmiley:
> Go with your heart and yes the jewelry district here has some amazing jewelers and not that far from Long Island.


Yes I completely agree I have totally lost confidence in getting it done in Dubai if I could walk in and pick one off the shelf so to say totally different story!!

I am going to stick with the one I have got it fits perfect and does look beautiful and now everything im looking at im comparing to that one!! I too would be devastated if I lost the stone of my engagement ring and agree nothing can replace that!!

Not long now less than 3 months!!! :w00t:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Not to toot QVCs horn but if you have never tried anything from there they always have a today's special value. Well today it is an awesome set of temptations stone/cookware. The price is great. I have a lot of temptations already a d I have never been disappointed. I know this has nothing to do with our fluff butts. Sorry, just put it here since I had put something else QVC here. To me QVC is a much higher end of the home shopping network and infomercials. Plus you can return no questions asked.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Update!!! I'm in Dubai as we speak and I took the plunge!! After mistrusting the other guy in the shop a friend recommended someone else so I decided to take a bit of a risk! Iv been emailing back and forth and he seemed to have a great idea of what i wanted and really understood me and gave me confidence!! He said that the square diamonds I originally wanted would not do the ring any justice so I went for the same style ring with bigger sparkling diamonds and boy I am not disappointed!!!

I arrived in Dubai v tired but my lovely friend offered to come with me so off we went in a taxi to get my ring!! It wasn't quite right when we got there and he said he didn't think it was but wanted to wait til I got there to match it perfectly to my engagement ring!! So he took us to his diamond factory around the corner, finished off my ring and showed us around the factory it was so interesting!!! 

Anyway I love my ring and was such a good price so glad I went with my gut!!

View attachment 162586
View attachment 162594
View attachment 162602
View attachment 162610
View attachment 162618



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love it and glad you went with your heart, gut and sparkle  Congrats. I know you are excited I can feel it all the way over here in Florida.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> I know this goes against common practice, but you don't HAVE to wear the same one forever. I personally don't get attached to objects easily, plus I like variety and change. I've already exchanged my ring once (at our first anniversary), and although I'd like to change it every year to 'renew' our marriage, that's not very economical. So I will just change it when I feel like it. So far no bad luck, but you guys will find out if that happens.
> 
> Just saying even if you want the same ring for the rest of your life, maybe let go of that just for a few days so the decision seems less daunting. Go with what your heart tells you, and hey if you change your mind in 10 years, it's just a ring.
> 
> ...


I never thought I would say this ... but, I kind of feel the same way as Aastha. Well, as far as the engagement ring. I never take off my wedding ring ... even during surgeries in the past, tape was put around the wedding band so it didn't have to be removed.

I must say that the most beautiful diamond ring I ever had placed on my finger was a star cut diamond. It was the most stunningly beautiful cut diamond that I have ever seen. It made me feel very special ... however, I was very young and decided not to marry. Although that wonderful gentleman wanted me to keep the ring ... I just didn't feel it was the right thing to do. A true star cut diamond is, I believe, the most expensive cut for a diamond. 

As for your ring ... you will know what is right for you and ... what you will end up loving best. As for ordering your ring from Dubai ... I think Dubai has the most gorgeous of most everything! Our Kat ... here on SM ... is from Dubai.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cyndilou said:


> I'm addicted to QVC. It gets me in trouble. Lol. Jus go to QVC.com. You'll be amazed at all they have. Name brands. Great prices. I love it. A lot of things on easy pay where you can break the item up on payments. They have these breezier bras that are amazing and northern nights bedding. I swear northern nights sheets are awesome. We have had some for at least 9 yrs and they get better with every wash. I could go on and on.


Oh, this is so funny! I have to show your post to my sweet hubby!:HistericalSmiley: He says I am addicted to QVC!:HistericalSmiley: Actually, I think some little packages are in the mailbox today!:HistericalSmiley:

Really, I swear by their Northern sheets, too! In fact, even my granddaughter said she loves the sheets! They are sooo soft and roomy! And, I love the colors, too. See, I could do a commercial for QVC!

I do think QVC has higher quality goods ... and, jewelry. I get so many compliments from things I have ordered from QVC. You do save a lot of money on well known brand products ... like our Kitchen Aid and our Vitamix. Two of our TV's are from QVC ... how often do you find a larger white frame TV? ... It blends in beautifully with our kitchen decor! And, the QVC service is fantastic. And, often there is free shipping ... even on our TV's.

Did I say I love QVC? LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lisa, I am so happy for you! Your rings are beautiful!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I love it and glad you went with your heart, gut and sparkle  Congrats. I know you are excited I can feel it all the way over here in Florida.


It sparkles so much I'm in my room and can't stop looking at it-must take it off dont want bad luck!!! Thanks so much!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lisa, I am so happy for you! Your rings are beautiful!


Thank you so much Marie!! I love them so happy!! Only 10 weeks 5 days until I get to wear my wedding ring every day! I will be so proud to wear it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Your rings are gorgeous!!!!
And yes my whole house is practically from QVC. Way better than HSN. HSN seems cheap to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, this is so funny! I have to show your post to my sweet hubby!:HistericalSmiley: He says I am addicted to QVC!:HistericalSmiley: Actually, I think some little packages are in the mailbox today!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Really, I swear by their Northern sheets, too! In fact, even my granddaughter said she loves the sheets! They are sooo soft and roomy! And, I love the colors, too. See, I could do a commercial for QVC!
> 
> ...


 


lol_ I am also a QVC fan, I have been with them before they changed their name to QVC:w00t: I love Northern night down comforters, make up jewelry, especially when they have their special of the day_


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

make sure you get the ring you love, my mother inlaw and husband chose mine:blush: I wore it for 25 years and never liked it, on our 25th anniversary I took it to a jewelry design center I designed my ring and used the diamonds from my old ring.
I'm so happy for you, it's a exciting time in your life. Congrats to you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to laugh and look up QVC as I had no idea what that stood for? I feel sometimes like I live on Mars! Thanks for the education! I still don't quite understand how it works.
Lisa, your rings are beautiful & I am so happy for you!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

We have QVC here but I have never watched it- it sounds dangerous!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I don't watch QVC. Just go on line and look around the site. I love it way too much.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you found something you love. I still have my original wedding and engagement rings, the engagement ring was ruined by a shoddy repair job so I never got it fixed. Someday I want to redo it into something I will wear and it will still keep it's sentimental value, but I haven't had the heart to do it yet... My husband's first band is in a box with it...I better do something with it or it will end up in an estate sale or pawn shop after I die....never to be enjoyed again...
Now I do my own jewellery and have had a couple wedding set redos.
I redid my last one on my 25th anniversary,so unless I win the lotto, this will be it.


----------

